# G-spot found!!!!!



## MrsPayne (Aug 26, 2009)

BINGO!!! After 15 years of having sex with my husband we found the elusive g spot. the bermuda triangle can be found!!! And it is awsome. people dont give up, it can be done. sex just keeps getting bettet and better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

How cool is that!!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

MrsPayne said:


> BINGO!!! After 15 years of having sex with my husband we found the elusive g spot. the bermuda triangle can be found!!! And it is awsome. people dont give up, it can be done. sex just keeps getting bettet and better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awesome for u!! My wife's two latest comments are does it have to feel like we are making a porno and its so much work. 10 minutes and done I think is her new favorite ......to my dismay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Good one!

Seems like Navy Seal did a great job to capture the suspect.

Mission accomplished!!!

Case Closed!!!


----------



## wildside (Aug 23, 2011)

Good for you!! Have fun!


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

MrsPayne said:


> BINGO!!! After 15 years of having sex with my husband we found the elusive g spot. the bermuda triangle can be found!!! And it is awsome. people dont give up, it can be done. sex just keeps getting bettet and better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So, how did you do it? Details, details, details...it's all in the details :smthumbup:


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations! Enjoy the ride (pun intended)!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS MrsPayne! So it does exist huh? And is it true that it feels like you gotta pee? I have found my G spot on my own but just once and can't seem to find it anymore with or without hubby.


----------



## nada (Aug 20, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> CONGRATULATIONS MrsPayne! So it does exist huh? And is it true that it feels like you gotta pee? I have found my G spot on my own but just once and can't seem to find it anymore with or without hubby.


I googled it

David Shade: Where's the G spot?
David Shade's Journal: Issue #3 - The Deep Spot

And for people with long fingers - the deep spot:
The Official Deep Spot Orgasm Video - David Shade's Masterful Lover Blog

I have had difficulty with finding the Gspot on my GF, but the deep spot works well. Hard work though 

Rgds
Nada


----------



## MrsPayne (Aug 26, 2009)

OhGeesh said:


> Awesome for u!! My wife's two latest comments are does it have to feel like we are making a porno and its so much work. 10 minutes and done I think is her new favorite ......to my dismay.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


im sorry to hear. whish i had good advice for you. a womans mind can be a power full factor. i just think se needs to be comfortable with her self and her body. maybe then se wil be able to enjoy making love more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsPayne (Aug 26, 2009)

thank every one, and thank you i will be having the ride off my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsPayne (Aug 26, 2009)

piqued said:


> So, how did you do it? Details, details, details...it's all in the details :smthumbup:


well a lot of time and a lot of exsperimentung. you will know when you find it it feels like u have to pee, dont stop it gets better and a whole lot better. its not to faar in. good lick and enjoy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

MrsPayne said:


> good lick and enjoy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love when typos are appropriate.

:smthumbup:


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by MrsPayne 
good lick and enjoy
Posted via Mobile Device 

I love when typos are appropriate.



Ladies: 
LOL...that sure did put a big smile on my face too...


----------



## MrsPayne (Aug 26, 2009)

Mrs. T said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by MrsPayne
> good lick and enjoy
> Posted via Mobile Device
> ...


LOL! silly typo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

nada said:


> I googled it
> 
> David Shade: Where's the G spot?
> David Shade's Journal: Issue #3 - The Deep Spot
> ...


I need to show my husband those links! He's used to women getting off on their own without his help and hasn't really experimented like that before...that I know of.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

I found the G-Spot on you tube Hahahhaa she laffed her ass off when I told her.


----------

